# Sweet December Ice! 12-11-18



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

It’s been fairly cold so I set out to Mogadore to check a few spots. First stop was palm road most spots 2” good black ice. Didn’t fish it just spudded around. Then I headed to clr two guys were coming off the ice they informed me of the ice conditions and wished me luck. I spudded my way out to 8fow water was gin clear ice was 2-2.5 with some thinner areas. Saw some dink gills and shad but couldn’t catch anything. It was also windy and I wish I’d have brought my shack! Packed up and headed to lansinger ice was 2-3” good hard black stuff! spudded out to 12 fow moved around some but couldn’t find any steady action. It wasn’t nearly as windy as clr the sunshine felt good the vexliar was humming and the Iake was moaning! Caught one little perch and a few small gills! Felt great to be back on the ice even tho I know it’s gone by Saturday it was nice to get a taste of that sweet sweet December ice!













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Way to go!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Just a tease to get the blood pumping! Be safe..


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks for the report & pics Dave....I'm sure it felt totally awesome to be on the ice again.

BTW... Nice Cigar TOO!!!!!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Bobberbucket... first guy on the ice.. last one off. Never fails, like clockwork. Way to get out there an hunt em bro. Stay safe.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks guys! It was fun figures I haven’t been able to get away from work to get back out. I’m sure with the temperatures she’s gone by Saturday. Hopefully January brings the big freeze!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> Thanks guys! It was fun figures I haven’t been able to get away from work to get back out. I’m sure with the temperatures she’s gone by Saturday. Hopefully January brings the big freeze!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Think it might stay on not much rain but definitely just a pain in the rear!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Think it might stay on not much rain but definitely just a pain in the rear!


With what I’ve seen in regards to snow melt, sunshine, mild temps . And the current forecast I’d be stupid enough to go tomorrow but as far as anything after that doubtful until 2019. If i were fishing tomorrow I’d be paying close attention to the conditions as the day unfolds. Unfortunately I’ll probably be stuck at work till it’s too late. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That's a huge blunt...all for yourself?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Shad Rap said:


> That's a huge blunt...all for yourself?


 what can I say I’m greedy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Be carefull out there. I'm not too keen on you heading out solo... even though you're an experienced icer and most likely have all your safety gear with you.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Less people more fish for u! I want gps cords, are they good fish , what color and what bait! Plus your set up! Please am new!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Also... time, depth, jigging system, lure sizes, hook sizes, etc.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

And they want your fish


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Not only do they want the fish,. but want you to fillet them, deliver them & cook them too


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Not only do they want the fish,. but want you to fillet them, deliver them & cook them too


That’s why I like to feed the Herron! He don’t want you to clean or cook them he isn’t a size queen he will eat anything! He don’t talk much and he won’t blow the spot up cause he will leave when you do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doubledipper (Oct 16, 2018)

how do u fillet those small gills ? plus that guy is asking for a death sentence !!!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

2.5 of clear ice is better than 4-5 of trash. Almighty spud does not lie. Now as for first ice going solo? Not this guy.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

doubledipper said:


> how do u fillet those small gills ? plus that guy is asking for a death sentence !!!


Here we go....never fails... Herron’s don’t like em filleted... they like em raw...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)




----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> It’s been fairly cold so I set out to Mogadore to check a few spots. First stop was palm road most spots 2” good black ice. Didn’t fish it just spudded around. Then I headed to clr two guys were coming off the ice they informed me of the ice conditions and wished me luck. I spudded my way out to 8fow water was gin clear ice was 2-2.5 with some thinner areas. Saw some dink gills and shad but couldn’t catch anything. It was also windy and I wish I’d have brought my shack! Packed up and headed to lansinger ice was 2-3” good hard black stuff! spudded out to 12 fow moved around some but couldn’t find any steady action. It wasn’t nearly as windy as clr the sunshine felt good the vexliar was humming and the Iake was moaning! Caught one little perch and a few small gills! Felt great to be back on the ice even tho I know it’s gone by Saturday it was nice to get a taste of that sweet sweet December ice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude your smoking sasquatch feces .... nice outing though


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

bobberbucket said:


> It’s been fairly cold so I set out to Mogadore to check a few spots. First stop was palm road most spots 2” good black ice. Didn’t fish it just spudded around. Then I headed to clr two guys were coming off the ice they informed me of the ice conditions and wished me luck. I spudded my way out to 8fow water was gin clear ice was 2-2.5 with some thinner areas. Saw some dink gills and shad but couldn’t catch anything. It was also windy and I wish I’d have brought my shack! Packed up and headed to lansinger ice was 2-3” good hard black stuff! spudded out to 12 fow moved around some but couldn’t find any steady action. It wasn’t nearly as windy as clr the sunshine felt good the vexliar was humming and the Iake was moaning! Caught one little perch and a few small gills! Felt great to be back on the ice even tho I know it’s gone by Saturday it was nice to get a taste of that sweet sweet December ice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Was suppose to fish the dock tourney at Alum today but changed our minds due to the projected weather for that area. Grandson and I checked around for a place to fish. Nimmy 95% locked up, OSP locked up, North that I could see locked up. Only open water I seen was Long but no public access. So we went to Sippo and busted holes to fish off the pier. Not much luck but good to get out. Could tell someone had drilled a few holes off the pier.


----------

